# audiocd ostile

## cloc3

sto cercando inutilmente di rippare un audiocd particolarmente ostile.

teoricamente, dovrebbe essere in condizioni fisiche buone, perché riesco a riprodurlo con qualunque lettore passivo, ma quando lo uso in linux riesco al massimo a leggere il preambolo.

k3b riconosce le tracce, l'autore e i titoli dei brani, ma si blocca all'inizio della lettura.

analogamente,  cdparanoia -b o cdrdao si bloccano all'inizio della prima traccia, senza riuscire ad avanzare.

cdrdao dichiara di riconoscere un codice ISRC.

quale può essere il problema?

cosa si può fare per aggirarlo?

[edit]

aggiungo l'output di cdda2wav -J:

```

loc3@cloc3 ~/Musica/pippo $ cdda2wav -J

No target specified, trying to find one...

Using dev=0,0,0.

Type: ROM, Vendor 'PLDS    ' Model 'DVD-RW DS8A5SH  ' Revision 'XL32' MMC+CDDA

176128 bytes buffer memory requested, transfer size 32768 bytes, 4 buffers, 13 sectors

cdda2wav: Read TOC CD Text failed (probably not supported).

#Cdda2wav version 3.02a09_linux_5.5.2-gentoo-r1-lnv64_x86_64_intel-r--core-tm--i7-8565u-cpu-@-1.80ghz, real time sched., soundcard, libparanoia support

AUDIOtrack pre-emphasis  copy-permitted tracktype channels

      1-11           no              no     audio    2

Table of Contents: total tracks:11, (total time 44:09.55)

  1.( 3:12.60),  2.( 6:38.72),  3.( 2:19.68),  4.( 4:27.60),  5.( 3:36.15),

  6.( 3:54.17),  7.( 3:41.15),  8.( 3:50.55),  9.( 3:58.33), 10.( 4:12.17),

 11.( 4:17.18)

Table of Contents: starting sectors

  1.(       0),  2.(   14460),  3.(   44382),  4.(   54875),  5.(   74960),

  6.(   91175),  7.(  108742),  8.(  125332),  9.(  142637), 10.(  160520),

 11.(  179437), lead-out(  198730)

CDINDEX discid: V9d6YbSMKnH.Sm2htfYQlQINpcA-

CDDB discid: 0x7f0a590b

CD-Text: not detected

CD-Extra: not detected

No media catalog number present.

T:  1 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02539

T:  2 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02540

T:  3 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02541

T:  4 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02545

T:  5 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02546

T:  6 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02547

T:  7 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02548

T:  8 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02549

T:  9 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02542

T: 10 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02543

T: 11 ISRC: US-WB1-00-02550

index scan: 2...

track mismatch: 2, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 44381)

index scan: 3...

track mismatch: 3, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 54874)

index scan: 4...

track mismatch: 4, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 74959)

index scan: 5...

track mismatch: 5, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 91174)

index scan: 6...

track mismatch: 6, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 108741)

index scan: 7...

track mismatch: 7, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 125331)

index scan: 8...

track mismatch: 8, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 142636)

index scan: 9...

track mismatch: 9, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 160519)

index scan: 10...

track mismatch: 10, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 179436)

index scan: 11...

track mismatch: 11, in-track subchannel: 1 (index 1, sector 198729)

```

----------

